# AWL Befehle



## The Big B. (7 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit der SPS Programmierung und habe bislang immer alles in FUP programmiert. Vor ein paar Tagen sollte ich eine kleine Änderung in einem Programm machen was komplett in AWL geschrieben war, habs auch hinbekommen aber nun zu meiner Frage.
Hat jemand zufällig ne Tabelle oder irgendetwas wo alle AWL Befehle mit erklärung aufgelistet sind? Gibt es überhaupt noch mehr als die Standartbefehle wie Und, Oder, Laden, Transferieren, Setzen, Rücksetzten, Zeiten, Vergleicher und Rechenoperationen?
Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## marlob (7 Mai 2008)

Anweisungsliste (AWL) für S7-300/400


The Big B. schrieb:


> ...Gibt es überhaupt noch mehr als die Standartbefehle wie Und, Oder, Laden, Transferieren, Setzen, Rücksetzten, Zeiten, Vergleicher und Rechenoperationen?
> Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


Ja, gibt es, siehe pdf-file wenn du dem Link folgst


----------



## vierlagig (7 Mai 2008)

da hätten wir einmal

das *Handbuch Anweisungsliste (AWL) für S7-300/400*

die *Operationsliste S7-300 CPU - Daten  CPUs 312 IFM bis 318-2 DP

*die *Operationsliste S7-400 CPU 412, 414, 416, 417

*und das sehr beliebte drücken von *F1*


----------

